# Some Foth cameras



## Dany (Jun 12, 2017)

I'd like to propose you a small review of the Foth cameras from my collection
Four cameras in fact. One klapp and three foldings
Foth made in Germany cameras that were known for their good manufacturing quality.
The first one I'd like to show you is the Foth Derby 1. A relatively scarce klapp camera released from circa 1931 to 1936.
It used 127 type rollfilms to produces 3x4 cm format negatives.
The lens is an anastigmat f:50 mm, with a 3.5 aperture.
I shall add to this thread the other cameras one by one soon.....


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 12, 2017)

Very handsome design. Simple but elegant.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 12, 2017)

Monte Bella........


----------



## Dany (Jun 14, 2017)

And now, the Foth Springkamera model A.
A very standard self erecting rollfilm camera for 6x9 cm exposures manufactured  in 1934 and 35
Nothing special inside but outside.....some elegance!


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 14, 2017)

Actually, I am appreciating the lighting and images.  Severe cutting off of the corners is problematic, but you made it work. Well done on the product photography.


----------



## compur (Jun 14, 2017)

I wonder how Germans pronounce Foth.

Fahz? Foze? Fahtz?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 14, 2017)

Nice. I love looking at old cameras... well done photos too with good use of window light.


----------



## Dany (Jun 16, 2017)

Many thanks for your interest.
To continue with the foldings from Foth, this is an uncommon version of the Foth Rollfilm camera fitted with a Derby shutter.
This version has been produced circa 1931 . Numerous version of this model have been made over the years, with different lens (including a Tessar), shutters and viewfinders.
Many folding cameras from Foth, like this one, were equipped with a quite comfortable distance setting through a radial lever.









The last Foth camera to be shown shall come soon. It is an exotic stuff.....


----------



## Dany (Jun 20, 2017)

And this is the last one....
A special version covered with reptile skin imitation leatherette.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow , that's purdy


----------

